# DS #1159: SimCity DS (Europe)



## shaunj66 (Jun 20, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1832^^


----------



## Danieluz (Jun 20, 2007)

This better be good, been waiting for it for some time now


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 20, 2007)

yey it seems like i've been waiting for this forever. now  to see if it works on my m3dss

edit: somehow i knew it wouldn't work on the m3 and this is the first one that hasn't.


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah, yes. Sim City and Zelda now.


----------



## frostfire (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, already 2 great releases got dumped today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Too bad i'm having my last period of exams this week  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## ediblebird (Jun 20, 2007)

all the good games are coming onto the ds. im sooo happy i could cry


----------



## 4ppleseed (Jun 20, 2007)

We really are hitting a sweet spot on these NDS releases!


----------



## funem (Jun 20, 2007)

OOOOH, Now taking a break from prodding the screen in Zelda, to build my empire..... MWUHAHAHA.....


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2007)

ohhhh yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: bah i can't find it yet


----------



## DS64 (Jun 20, 2007)

nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eases the pain of not being able to play and understand zelda.


----------



## wepoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Arrgh! I just fillled my pants!

Been refreshing GBATemp.net all day! Now to find a torrent... err games shop...     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Too bad I have two exams in the next two days. Suppose I'll be sitting under a tree in the park playing games all weekend though!


----------



## UchihaE (Jun 20, 2007)

i just tested it out and it works on R4DS (firmware 1.10)


----------



## squirt1000 (Jun 20, 2007)

Gotta run off to work in a bit, Hope it works on a SClite


----------



## PearlChoco (Jun 20, 2007)

Works great on R4!


----------



## Neko (Jun 20, 2007)

It's fucking don't working on SC SD.
FUCKING CRAP.

This is such an shitty day.
I cold suicide. -.-


----------



## cippy (Jun 20, 2007)

First Zelda doesn't work, now this. Thought I made a good investment in the dsx, boy was I wrong. Pity the SC lite isnt holding up well either atm.


----------



## squirt1000 (Jun 20, 2007)

Works fine on my SClite


----------



## DS64 (Jun 20, 2007)

yep, both zelda and sim city dont work either for the m3 simply, gonna either wait for a hacked r4 firmware or the m3 firmware.


----------



## coolmos (Jun 20, 2007)

Just patch the R4 firmware for use on M3.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(coolmos @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Just patch the R4 firmware for use on M3.


yeh i just did it and it works wonderfully.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 20, 2007)

wow this game is small, only 9MB? edit: it's 64MB unrared.


----------



## Hit (Jun 20, 2007)

Cant find it anywhere, not on usenet and rom websites


----------



## wepoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Arrgh! I can't find anything.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I wish I had the resources of the rest of you!


----------



## moshii (Jun 20, 2007)

Played the Japanese version ages ago.. It's not great, they've worked hard to fit it into the DS (Screen, input) but it just isn't nice to play.


----------



## furfoot (Jun 20, 2007)

Works on G6 Real. Copy and go.

The interface is really really bad compared to Anno.


----------



## Nipi (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(coolmos @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just patch the R4 firmware for use on M3.
> ...



Maybe a stupid question, but can that be done? And does it also work for M3 DS Lite then?
Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## funem (Jun 20, 2007)

It works well, nice tutorials.

It is on the Usernet, I know this for sure


----------



## Rayder (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> wow this game is small, only 9MB? edit: it's 64MB unrared.




Erm....no.  It's 64megs.  Trims to less than 55megs.

Edit: Hah, you got me as I posted.


----------



## iq_132 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Nipi @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(coolmos @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> ...



R4  M3DSS Only.  Sorry.


----------



## Nipi (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Nipi @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> ...








 Thanks for the answer, though.


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 20, 2007)

How do you patch R4 firmware to be used with M3 Simply?!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 20, 2007)

Dumb question, will this game be coming out in the US?


----------



## iq_132 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(aligborat69 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> How do you patch R4 firmware to be used with M3 Simply?!


Read through the R4 1.10 release thread.


----------



## coolmos (Jun 20, 2007)

iq_132, does your patcher work on 1.10 ?

never mind  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does it patch the English firmware for use on Chinese hardware, or is that to be tested?


----------



## Teun (Jun 20, 2007)

Argh, I really need a R4!


----------



## aligborat69 (Jun 20, 2007)

Sank You!


----------



## kitehimuro (Jun 20, 2007)

Works "perfectly" on SC SD with fw 1.81, but with "black screen" 10sec loading pauses every time I access a different screen.


----------



## kemosabe (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Dominik93 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> It's fucking don't working on SC SD.
> FUCKING CRAP.
> 
> This is such an shitty day.
> I cold suicide. -.-


ach, buy a r4 ds and get happy.


----------



## Stitch (Jun 20, 2007)

mh, creating a town works much better in anno 1701 than in this game. i actually like sim city but i'm not sure if i like this ds version... have to play some more.


----------



## Azadar (Jun 20, 2007)

anno 1701 is a MUCH better game, this looks and plays like crap. Honestly the screen and building sections are so SMALL and the controls are WAY to jerky!

This seems RUSHED to me, if you have played Anno 1701 than dont stop its MUCH better and smoother.

Anyone else agree?


----------



## imprompt (Jun 20, 2007)

Won't load on the DS-X
:


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Nipi @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but can that be done? And does it also work for M3 DS Lite then?
> Thanks in advance for you help.


well the patched r4 worked on my m3 and it wouldn't play sim city before that. whether it works for the lite is another question entirely and sorry but i can't answer it.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Â yey it seems like i've been waiting for this forever. nowÂ to see if it works on my m3dss
> 
> edit: somehow i knew it wouldn't work on the m3 and this is the first one that hasn't.
> 
> ...


Try the hacked R4 1.10 firmware. Just download the normal firmware from the site and use this patch.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Try the hacked R4 1.10 firmware. Just download the normal firmware from the site and use this patch.
> 
> yeh i already patched the r4 and it works but thank you for the heads up.
> 
> ...


i have to agree with you the game play on anno is much better but i'll give it a bit longer before i give it the thumbs down.


----------



## Matrix21 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Dominik93 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> It's fucking don't working on SC SD.
> FUCKING CRAP.
> 
> This is such an shitty day.
> I cold suicide. -.-



Works fine on mine, takes about 10 seconds between loading screens though.

Seems a lot more clunky and fiddly than Anno 1701 but i would hope that it's a bigger and more complex game as i managed to complete Anno 1701 in only a few days.


----------



## snesmaster40 (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Dumb question, will this game be coming out in the US?



It's out now in shops, but hasn't been dumped strangely


----------



## THeLL (Jun 20, 2007)

Great game! Going to play it on my brand new CycloDS now


----------



## bobrules (Jun 20, 2007)

Am I the only one that find this game boring?


----------



## HBK (Jun 20, 2007)

Incredible, the DS-X fails TWICE in one day. Thank god I'm getting an R4 soon.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jun 20, 2007)

Works great on N-Card. MAN the N-Card is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm on the VERY FIRST N-Card firmware (Got 2 N-Cards, other one is with friend that is updated) and it works with all of these new games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True 100% Compatibility. Even without updates. W00T


----------



## Mike83 (Jun 20, 2007)

Has anyone got this to work on an M3 lite.  Can you convert the R4 firmware to work on the M3 lite, or just the simply?


----------



## cheapassdave (Jun 20, 2007)

i cant believe a good game like this came out before the US, not that im saying anything bad about europe


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Mike83 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Has anyone got this to work on an M3 lite.Â Can you convert the R4 firmware to work on the M3 lite, or just the simply?


That was already covered in this topic. The tool converts the R4 firmware to M3 SIMPLY firmware. The Slot 2 cards use completely different firmwares.


----------



## Stanny (Jun 20, 2007)

All i wanna play, is Settlers DS - another PC_to_DS port... and.. where`s theme hospital ds?


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jun 20, 2007)

Do want...But Zelda is seducing me.


----------



## havrek (Jun 20, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Jun 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Try the hacked R4 1.10 firmware. Just download the normal firmware from the site and use this patch.
> ...



What happens when I do the patched r4 1.10 firmware?  Will my saved games still work?  Are there any precautions I need to take?  Will I be able to put the new M3 DS Simply firmware on it when it comes out?


----------



## dsbomb (Jun 21, 2007)

The firmware for the R4/M3S is merely a file on your memory card.  Patch to get by for now, then replace it when the official upgrade is released.  It's not permanent.


----------



## xtreme_power (Jun 21, 2007)

It doesn't work for my R4! I haven't update firmware or anything ever!

How do I do it? 

Please help.


----------



## HipN (Jun 21, 2007)

Download the FW 1.10 from the official R4 site, then unzip the files, take those files and replace them with the ones on your MicroSD card. Make sure to back up your themes and cheats.


----------



## havrek (Jun 21, 2007)

I got this working but all I did was took the _DS_MENU.DAT file fromthe R4 firmware and patched it.  Then I copied it over my M3 one.  I changed no other file and everything works fine.  Is that Okay?  Did I need all the files?


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 21, 2007)

Just posting this to let everyone know that it works on the Supercard DS One. Set the save file manually to 2M


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 21, 2007)

is it graphically playable and how is the gameplay... better than pc?


----------



## squeaks (Jun 21, 2007)

not working on my r4ds I have the latest update....  it says to turn my DS off and re insert game..


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Jamesco @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> Do want...But Zelda is seducing me.


Shes a harlot that Zelda.


----------



## nuutsch (Jun 21, 2007)

Works perfectly on my SC Lite!
I love this game


----------



## Covarr (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(shakirmoledina @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> is it graphically playable and how is the gameplay... better than pc?


Gameplay *ISN'T* better than any of the PC SimCity games. They were all really fun. SimCity DS has some of the right ideas, but the clunky and terrible interface makes it crap and not fun to play. I'll just stick with SimCity 3000, the game this was based on. That was much better.


----------



## severussnape (Jun 21, 2007)

m3 firmware 34a out, works fine on my m3 sd


----------



## Nipi (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(severussnape @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> m3 firmware 34a out, works fine on my m3 sd



Hmm...I only see a 34a version of the GameManager.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, with 34a the game starts at least.......but just before you get into the game, it says "can't save data...bla"


----------



## dib (Jun 21, 2007)

It can't be so terrible if it doesn't have the constant slowdowns present in the GBA release.  That was unplayable after the first few houses and power lines.


----------



## apofaz (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Covarr @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shakirmoledina @ Jun 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is it graphically playable and how is the gameplay... better than pc?
> ...


exactly!
i'd rather play the old simcity for pocketpcs - it's a perfect pc 1:1 port


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE(squeaks @ Jun 21 2007 said:


> not working on my r4ds I have the latest update....Â it says to turn my DS off and re insert game..



It works fine on mine using 1.10. Try redownloading the game or deleting your save to start fresh. The game works perfect on R4.


----------



## fatfrank (Jun 21, 2007)

wow, how could they screw up sim city that much?  I mean, the simcity series is brilliant itself but the interface and controls are pretty basic...  so how could they screw it this much on the ds?  It's the game i was the most excited about and it disapointed me like nothing else ever did...  I'm sad right now, i might start wearing all black and let my hair grow


----------



## adz (Jun 22, 2007)

anyone get this to work on G6 Lite?


----------



## Retal (Jun 22, 2007)

The game slows down pretty badly when time is set to "fast" (between an extremely granular set of time settings including both fast and slow.) Before your city is even one quarter built, it becomes difficult to move around the landscape and can notice that the news ticker comes to almost a complete standstill.

That's another thing that bugs the hell out of me actually, the news ticker move far too slowly.


----------



## sixb0nes (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm using a G6 lite, and can't seem to get it work. I keep getting a 'Save Data notfound/corrupt' message. Anyone getting the same problem?


----------



## Strag0 (Jun 22, 2007)

QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Jun 22 2007 said:


> I'm using a G6 lite, and can't seem to get it work. I keep getting a 'Save Data notfound/corrupt' message. Anyone getting the same problem?




I keep getting the same error on firmware 4.7 and 4.8.


----------



## Jesterace (Jun 23, 2007)

You're not alone I get the same errors as well.


----------



## Elfeckin (Jun 23, 2007)

i can't get it on my m3lite this version nor the US version...not a happy camper :-/


----------



## butaro (Jun 23, 2007)

ez4 is working but not saving


----------



## Hitto (Jun 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Dominik93 @ Jun 20 2007 said:


> It's fucking don't working on SC SD.
> FUCKING CRAP.
> 
> This is such an shitty day.
> I cold suicide. -.-



Works fine on mine. Latest firmware and patching software, enable restart, faster game play, trim rom, patch cartridge access compatibility : high.

I first thought it wouldn't work, but the real problem is that the rom takes AGES to load. Like twenty seconds before you get to the title screen. So, good luck.

Other than the waiting times, it's pure gold, baby.


----------



## Chanser (Jul 6, 2007)

There's a fix for the M3 slot 2 carts, check the wiki for more information.


----------



## ceanth (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi all, 

I cant get this to work, i have a DS original using the CF M3 adapter (Slot 2). Im pretty sure there isnt any kind of firmware upgrade i can do on this (correct me if im wrong).

Anyhow  looking on the wiki it tells me:

"Trim Rom, 4xDMA, Software Reset, Force R/W"

So i go into the game manager V34a and select the following:



Main - SOFT RESET
Read Method - 4 X DMA and tick "force R/W"
Rom Trim - Trim Rom


And i get "could not load the data. Turn off the power and reinsert the DS card"


Can anyone help?


----------



## worstenbrood (Oct 14, 2007)

Use arm7fix


----------



## ceanth (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(worstenbrood @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> Use arm7fix




excellent, that worked


----------



## worstenbrood (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(ceanth @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(worstenbrood @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Use arm7fix
> ...



using gamemanager 34d should solve the problem too i think


----------



## ceanth (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(worstenbrood @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ceanth @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(worstenbrood @ Oct 14 2007 said:
> ...



I only see V34a on the website (for slot2)


----------

